# Wolf Cichlid and Piranhas



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

I have recently been given a 7" Wolf Cichlid, which apparently are meant to be quite vicious, is this true??? has anyone had any experience with these?

Anyway i put it in with my 8 RBP's all about 5" in length and everything was fine for about 5 minutes, then all of a sudden, the P's surrounded him and started to attack him, I quickly switched off the lights which startled the p's and the went and hid. I then removed the wolf cichlid and put him in a tank of his own for his safety.

anyway what im saying is, will they ever live together? and does anyone know anything about this wolf cichlid, is it as vicious as people say??

I have a 6 x 2 x 2 tank so it will be big enough for him when he grows.

Thanks in advance

T


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

People always keep trying to put other kinds of fish with piranha's and i don't understand why. I mean piranha's are predatory fish and most of the time attack each other so unless you are lucky the chichlid will be food. Some people try to feed there p's first and turn the lights off in my case my 6 reds won't let any other fish in the tank with them even big snails i put in. But good luck pal.


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Well I wasnt planning on the Wolf to be so wimpy, I was hoping for at least 24 hours for them to stay together while i set up another tank for him, anyway the Piranhas are happily swimming about with 3 5" Silver Dollars and a 8" Crayfish and there is the odd fin nip but nothing serious. Why dont they attack the cray or the silly silver dollars???

Anyway hes in a tank on his own at the moment.

Thanks

T


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it will not last.
wolf fish are ambush predators and just sit on the bottom until something swims by.
if the p's have gone for it if you add it again they will do the same thing.
dixon


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

silver dollars look very similar to piranha (from the piranha's point of view) so they may have better luck then other fish. and the crayfish wont last forever!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

My friend just got 2 wolf ciclids from our lfs and the guy that owns the place knows his sh*t about fish even piranhas if ya can belive that anyway he told my buddy that wolf ciclids are bad asses when they get full grown they will litterally bounce off the tank wall at people walking by. My buddy got 2 small ones and they are already trying to attack people through the glass. hope this helps ya out a little bit


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

whats the gallonage of 6x2x2? i'm guessing its not enough for a full grown dovii (wolf). the min for that fish is in the neighborhood of 200+


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry i was thinking of a hoplias (sp) wolf fish if its a dovii disregard most of my last post.
it will still not survive though but you could divide the tank for the short while ubtil you set up the other tank.
im not that up on cichlids i get all my info from a friend who has had them for years.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I had a wolf fish, he was almost a foot long and a real bad ass in deed. I lost him during a long distance move. He would eat baby mice in one gulp. They are known to eat piranhas too.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

wolf cichlids are beast ive just been reading about them and mean fish i want one but thewy get like 2-3' u need a 240 or sumthin like that although id put one in a 180


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they will not live together in harmony ever. when smaller the wolf cichlid will end up being food for the Ps and as the wolf cichlid gets full grown then the piranhas would be food for him. it's like the lion king....circle of life and sh*t.

Joe


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Cicihlids and Piranhas do not mix. Most likely your cichlid will try asnd lip lock and what happens is your piranha will bite off the lip and then your cichlid will shortly die due to the lack of fighting eqipment.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rday said:


> whats the gallonage of 6x2x2?


Try this: PFury calculators


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> rday said:
> 
> 
> > whats the gallonage of 6x2x2?
> ...


 its a 180 i have 1


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

1 Dovii + a shoal of piranhas = One big Dovii. Dovii grow to 3 feet, its really not even a comparison. They are the most aggressive, bad ass killing machine of a cichlid on earth. The level of aggression cannot even be compared. Doviis will break the glass of their tanks if its not thick enough and need a minimum of 320 gallons for one fish, and thats just enough to be proportionate to its body. Plus they have some serious teeth and can be very dangerous to their owners. Dovii prey on other large cichlids in the wild, could easily swallow 7" piranhas whole.

Look at aquamojos on pfishes bad ass dovii, this sucker is still a baby at 15"


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

that's a nice fish!1 :nod:

too bad the ps would kill it


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah but this fish is only 7"- a real baby- no match for a few ps- dovii are just too aggresive for ps- plus - ps gang up on fish- giving them a real advantge in a closed space- in the wild a dovii could ambush ps individually- in a tank- theres no where to hide- the ps could go into frenzy mode and kill a much larger dovii


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

figure into having and adequate tank size, 320+ gallons. Ps will not fill that tank up at all, and there would be ridiculous amounts of ambush room. This is a true predator, compared to Ps which are scavengers. Piranhas would be running awaY! That dovii is going to get big fast, i hope you have a spare 300+ gallon laying around. I probably wouldnt keep one because they require to big a tank for one fish. If i had a lbs though that would be another story. Big cichlids like this are just insane.. lets take bob hare's story for example, just minding his own business trying to chang his water and the big cichla comes out of nowhere and break his hand! Just think of what that force could do to a little piranha.







I have never heard of anyone receiving anything more then a little flesh wound and some swelling from a piranha bite.


----------

